# How to improve?



## IchigoK2031 (Feb 5, 2011)

Take a look see what I can do to improve. Constructive criticism only pl0x... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler





























Lots of these are Scott Pilgrim drawings b/c I went to Con last year lol


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

You draw Knives + Ramona really well, but your guys seem off to me for some reason.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats odd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I normally draw guys better than girls. Plus I think thats Kim not Ramona lol, I did one of Ramona but I was not satisfied with it, and therefore destroyed it. Anywayz thanks Monkat


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

IchigoK2031 said:
			
		

> Thats odd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UGH!

I always get them confused. Even in the books!


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Feb 5, 2011)

There was only ever one way to know for sure... Kim never smiles lol, until like the last volume, Ramona smiles much more


----------



## tomrev (Feb 5, 2011)

I thought your pictures are nice. Some pics has a bit strange shape and position of shoulders. Drawing lines are messy and look like hard lines sketch which I like clean drawing style. Hands look unnatural and blocky, some of them feel not alright for me. Overall is good drawing.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Feb 5, 2011)

I think some of that IS me, but parts of that are the art style of Scott Pilgrim, definitely the hands - O'Malley likes to draw them like that, so that's his style lol, but definitely I redraw and erase a lot, I TRY to make it clean, but things happen, like I'll need to change something, and then it all goes to hell. lol


----------



## tomrev (Feb 5, 2011)

IchigoK2031 said:
			
		

> I think some of that IS me, but parts of that are the art style of Scott Pilgrim, definitely the hands - O'Malley likes to draw them like that, so that's his style lol, but definitely I redraw and erase a lot, I TRY to make it clean, but things happen, like I'll need to change something, and then it all goes to hell. lol



Hands drawing is alright but I thought shape and position feel a bit not fit in some pics (ex, pic #2 - little finger, left hand of pic#3,etc.). Your overall characters shape is good. It will be better if drawing by confident, have less joint and put weight in lines to add feeling of drawing.


----------



## Myke (Feb 5, 2011)

for being 17 you are pretty good. Still rough though. Work on your proportions relationship and angles. Always study anatomy (that's a given) but your stylization isn't bad at all. Some wonky things here and there like hands and some features of faces, but nothing too horrible. Just draw a lot that's the only way you will get better. Work on finishing some stuff up more too, and work on refining your lines, maybe even thow some ink on top of your sketches to make them sharper and more finished looking. Get a light box it will help a lot with that. Also color or shade some shit to learn values and color relationships. keep at it!


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> for being 17 you are pretty good



What does age have to do with drawing ability 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Myke!


----------



## Ikki (Feb 6, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Myke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah o.o

I have a lot of young friends that are excellent artists. One is fifteen, another one just turned 18 but has been drawing extremely well since before he was 16 and the list goes on.


And I, being 16, drew this, which people like and I find pretty decent if you don't pay attention at the clothes where I got lazy. Edit: According to the date, I was actually 15 when I drew this.

Now, @TC, I loved the Pilgrim ones.


----------



## Myke (Feb 6, 2011)

age has lots to do with drawing ability. you can easily figure out someone's skill based on what they can do at a certain age, this works particularly for younger people. In the end art takes time, talent and practice. some people are naturally more adept to do good art than others, some people pick it up more naturally, others have to work harder at it. The average 17 year old won't draw like him. 
take it or leave it, that's how it is. I have a bachelor's degree in art, and do art full time for a living. I know what I'm talking about.
take Joe Maduriera for example. He started drawing comics PROFESSIONALLY for Marvel at the age of 16. That's a lot of hard work, self discipline and natural talent.

so yes you can judge how someone is doing with their art by their age...because in the end if you don't put the work in it you won't get better, then you turn 30 you realize that you never worked on it that hard and that's why you aren't that great. being a good artist is a balanced blend of time spent, how your brain processes artistic information, hand eye coordination, and loads of hours of actually applying your knowledge. 

and ramonra, that drawing is pretty good, but in my opinion laziness is no excuse for poor art. that's when self discipline kicks in. you should have worked harder on the clothing. His hair is too sketchy, doesn't have flow, the eyes are looking in two different directions, and it looks really rough still. finish that shit up if you want it to look professional. and for a 15 year old it's okay, but I was already drawing better than that at 15. also about your friends drawing extremily well...how well something is drawn is only relevant to what you think looks good. Something that looks good and something that looks professional can be two completely different things. you gotta have standards to begin with to create good art.

hell this age phenomenon you can notice in kindergartners as well. have some children draw figures, and see the differences... Some kids will draw a circle for face, some kids will draw cheekbones in, some kids will go as far as to represent the ears of the people, it is the latter that have a more natural nack for observation and recording said observation in their drawing, defining natural artistic ability. 

if you don't believe me that I do art, look at my sketchbook (everyone seems to nonchalantly ignore it) the link is right under my sig....


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 6, 2011)

OP-you're good.  as with anything, practice makes perfect.  only thing i can suggest it to improve would be to draw any and everything.  broaden your scope to include more than just cartoon images.  landscapes and lettering can do a lot to help with proportions and detail.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Oldboy, I'll try that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks to Myke for his interesting insight into age and drawing ability :3


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 26, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're pretty good at drawing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Back to Topic: 


Spoiler




























You're pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but the guy's hand at your second drawing is a bit big, you know that?


----------

